# Discus With a strange eye



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

I must have had this albino for about 2 or three years which unfortunately stopped growing about a year ago.From what research Ive found about albinos apperently that isnt uncommon when they hit about 5 inches however it seems to have had an issue with its eye. I do all the regular discus requirements, water changes 80% atleast three times a week water parameters are all great and other discus have continued growing. Im also very sure it is not a parasite/or bacterial as it has been living with this for atleast 3 months, no other fish in the tank has been effected, and i cant remeber the last time i lost a fish *knock on wood*. She is eating regularly and having normal behavior. Additionally i believe that she still has complete vision but im just worried for how long. If anyone has seen something like this before please let me know!

sorry for so many words here are some pictures
**cell phone photos i tried my best 





































* As you can see it appear that the portion of the eye has come out of the eye??? I dont even know how to explain it but looks like a clear little bb pellet in its eye.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like the lens has come loose. Never seen that before and unfortunately I don't think there is anything you could do to help it.


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Rick just was curious to see if it is going to get worse or become threatening to its site/ health.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

It doesn't look infected so that is positive however I would be surprised if it didn't have some vision impairment on that side.


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks! Hasnt been bumping into anything yet and seems vision appears ok for now but ill keep an eye on it!


----------

